# Misting system?



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm putting up a misting system in my Outdoor RedFoot pen. 
I haven't seen anyone else do this, but I'm sure some have.
Any tips?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes. There are a few posts out there. If you also look at drip irrigation systems for small gardens, many include mini misters that are very easy to install and have various misting heads and directions. They hook up to your outside tap. If u put on a timer, it's very easy and hands free.


----------



## HLogic (Mar 10, 2015)

I use regular sprinkler heads mounted on posts to raise them above ground level. It works well & the critters seem to enjoy the 'rain' during the dry season.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 10, 2015)

My tortoise partner set T-posts down the middle of my "rain forest." Then he strung drip pipe on the posts. Every 5' or so he plugged in a sprinkler-type misting head. These put out a very fine spray of water in about a 5' circle. They don't use much water, and they add a lot of moisture to the air. Because the area is heavily planted with trees and shrubs, the misting system cools it down by at least 15 or 20 degrees, which is very pleasant during our 100F degree days! Because my water is so very hard, the misting heads have to be replaced annually.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks. I'm planning on running rigid PVC pipe across the center of the roof with a hose fitting at one end and an adjustable flow valve. I haven't actually looked at or seen in person misting heads and sprinklers just might do the trick. They'll glue right in and they're cheap enough.


----------



## Turtlepete (Mar 10, 2015)

Most mister heads are made to be screwed into something, and unless you have a tap and die kit this can be very difficult in rigid PVC. Unless you find mister heads that screw into a specialized 3-way fitting, which I've seen before, but can be quite expensive. The best route for this is 1/2" rubber irrigation tubing (sold at Home Depot for about $10 per 100ft roll, very affordable). Very easy to install. Simply poke a small hole in it and thread mister heads right into the rubber. Home Depot sells little mister head packs as well. You will want quite a few, likely.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 10, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> Most mister heads are made to be screwed into something, and unless you have a tap and die kit this can be very difficult in rigid PVC. Unless you find mister heads that screw into a specialized 3-way fitting, which I've seen before, but can be quite expensive. The best route for this is 1/2" rubber irrigation tubing (sold at Home Depot for about $10 per 100ft roll, very affordable). Very easy to install. Simply poke a small hole in it and thread mister heads right into the rubber. Home Depot sells little mister head packs as well. You will want quite a few, likely.


Thanks Pete. I'm going to take a look today after work at my options.


----------



## richosullivan (Mar 10, 2015)

I use a Mister Landscaper Timer which you just connect to a hose, and runs on a couple batteries (which it warns you when they get low). They have them at Home Depot/Lowes type stores with various misitng attachments depending on if you want t drip, spray etc. - it hooks up to the irrigation tubing and mister heads @Turtlepete described above.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 14, 2015)

I ran a dedicated water line with a shut off valve to the three pens and piped in a misting system:
Shedule 40 pvc and a discarded misting line. The valve is adjustable.


----------



## DawnH (Apr 9, 2015)

I bought a stand mister (well, actually 4) a few years ago to keep our hens cool. Home Depot carried them for under $10! ...just another thought for those o f us less mechanically inclined (I almost lost a finger trying to drill in PVC...lol)


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 11, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I ran a dedicated water line with a shut off valve to the three pens and piped in a misting system:
> Shedule 40 pvc and a discarded misting line. The valve is adjustable.


Hi Zeropilot

Very interesting thread. Have you completed your misting system yet. I need ideas regarding an artificial rain and irrigation system. 
Did you you take your water from a mains tap supply? 
What did you end up using for the misting heads?

Thanks Craig


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 11, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> My tortoise partner set T-posts down the middle of my "rain forest." Then he strung drip pipe on the posts. Every 5' or so he plugged in a sprinkler-type misting head. These put out a very fine spray of water in about a 5' circle. They don't use much water, and they add a lot of moisture to the air. Because the area is heavily planted with trees and shrubs, the misting system cools it down by at least 15 or 20 degrees, which is very pleasant during our 100F degree days! Because my water is so very hard, the misting heads have to be replaced annually.


Hi Yvonne.

What kind of misting heads did you use, Any chance of a close up photo of the misting head, or a brand name maybe. 

Thanks


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 16, 2015)

Ok Zero here is some ideas for you. I have kept misting systems and or drip systems for many years, as the horticulture side of me usues the same idea/equipment. Here was a temporary shelter/hut 5x8 with a system that has a quick dis-connect on the outside of the hut that can be hooked up to any water supplies near by.
The main line itself is about 1/4-3/8 with brass adjustable heads about every 16". You could put this system under pressure with a timer/valve setup and or use the quick connect when you want to "water" the torts down.


[/URL
]
[URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/enclosures/mist1_zps75cdf17e.jpg.html']


[URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/enclosures/mist-1.jpg.html']

[/URL[/URL]
[URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/enclosures/mist1_zps75cdf17e.jpg.html'][URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/enclosures/mist-1.jpg.html']][/URL]
[URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/enclosures/mist1_zps75cdf17e.jpg.html'][URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/enclosures/mist-1.jpg.html'][URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/enclosures/mist1_zps75cdf17e.jpg.html']

[/URL[/URL]
[URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/enclosures/mist1_zps75cdf17e.jpg.html'][URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/enclosures/mist-1.jpg.html'][URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/enclosures/mist1_zps75cdf17e.jpg.html']][/URL]
[URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/enclosures/mist1_zps75cdf17e.jpg.html'][URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/enclosures/mist-1.jpg.html']

[/URL]
[URL='http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/enclosures/mist-1.jpg.html']
[URL=http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/Misc%202015/Mist-1_zps2eelfrni.jpg.html]







Check this out ....same concept ~
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Misty-Ma...Pressure-Patio-Misting-System-16030/203194719[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 16, 2015)

for an outdoor mist , you can erect some PVC or 4x4's in a square say 7' up or more (so you have head room) and hang/attach main line to uprights. If using 4x4 wood ....make sure it's treated or redwood , along with a run off where it meets the soil line - all of this to prevent rotting your posts out.
Why PVC or ABS =(extra bonus because it's black and not unsightly) has it's advantages.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 17, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> Hi Zeropilot
> There are photos of the lines and spray heads. I ran rigid lines to the pens. They're all on the same circuit and it's attached to a section of garden hose that I can attach or remove from an outlet on the side of the house. We have very high water pressure here.
> Very interesting thread. Have you completed your misting system yet. I need ideas regarding an artificial rain and irrigation system.
> Did you you take your water from a mains tap supply?
> ...


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 17, 2015)

oops...sorry for the repeated info ...my PC or My internet service is acting up and delaying info I view, same with my Email


----------

